

Optimizing Data Transfer for Web(GL) Applications (using PNG) - ohwp
http://cg.alexandra.dk/2012/11/26/webgl-tutorial-optimizing-data-transfer-for-webgl-applications/#more-1386

======
ohwp
Changed the title because imho this can be used for more types of Web
Applications.

